
Find the hidden cameras in your BnB and elsewhere - ZguideZ
https://medium.com/fast-company/how-to-find-hidden-cameras-in-your-airbnb-and-anywhere-else-d1de793f7ddc
======
matt-attack
Anyone have a recommendation for an RF scanner? Always hesitant to click on
the amazon referral links in an article like this. Also an Amazon search for
“rf scanner” appears to be mostly scammy advertisements for the same cheap
Chinese garbage.

------
growingconcern
requires sign in? nice.

~~~
growingconcern
[https://www.fastcompany.com/90331449/how-to-find-hidden-
came...](https://www.fastcompany.com/90331449/how-to-find-hidden-cameras-in-
your-airbnb-and-anywhere-else)

